

Building a great team at your startup (slides) - trustfundbaby
http://shiondev.tumblr.com/post/5457385633/building-the-team

======
megamark16
> The people you want to hire are not looking for jobs.

This is so true, and why it's so important to be involved in the local tech
scene if you're trying to hire technical people. The really talented and
productive people are probably already in a very comfortable and rewarding
place (lets face it, they've got options), and may actually be avoiding
recruiters (I know a lot of people who are). But if you can click with them in
a settings like a local tech meetup or lunch with a mutual group of friends
and coworkers, they may actually listen to you when you try to convince them
to leave the good thing they've got for your (presumed) greener pastures.

